# Tecumseh 2.7 HP Carb



## mcs1056 (Mar 4, 2021)

I just grabbed an Ariens SnoBlower with a 2.7 HP Tecumseh engine. Would't run, and I found the carb having a significant body crack. Anyone know where I can get a complete carb? If I can get one I don't also need to rebuild, great, but a body I can rebuild is OK. Carb I have has "272," and "BF12" stamped on the flange. There is also the "F" stamp for the diaphragm-type carb. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

I can cross-reference by stamping numbers, but neither 272 nor BF12 cross to a _diaphragm _carb. However, 272 crosses to a float type. The fact it has an "F" stamping indicates it's a diaphragm type, and that the assembly order of diaphragm/gasket is opposite the norm. I also looked at a few Ariens specs, but none have similar carb. numbers to what you're reporting.

Can you find any engine numbers on the blower housing? If it has electric start, the numbers may be under the switch box. We need the spec. number...


----------



## mcs1056 (Mar 4, 2021)

paulr44 said:


> I can cross-reference by stamping numbers, but neither 272 nor BF12 cross to a _diaphragm _carb. However, 272 crosses to a float type. The fact it has an "F" stamping indicates it's a diaphragm type, and that the assembly order of diaphragm/gasket is opposite the norm. I also looked at a few Ariens specs, but none have similar carb. numbers to what you're reporting.
> 
> Can you find any engine numbers on the blower housing? If it has electric start, the numbers may be under the switch box. We need the spec. number...


----------



## mcs1056 (Mar 4, 2021)

First, thank you for such a quick response. 
I looked "everywhere" but under that switch! My model number is "H35-45503M, S/N 8165B".


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Replacement part# 631400. Given the bad winter we've had, it may be hard to find at the present.
Stamping on your old one should be 1223. If you can only find a used one, the rebuild kit for Tecumseh diaphragm carbs. is 631893A.


----------



## mcs1056 (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks. Search begins now.


----------

